# best diet- dos and donts



## chi (Sep 1, 2013)

what is the best food to feed Mushu, my betta? He's doing great but since I'm fairly new at this, 4 months. I want to make sure I'm giving him all I can. Right now I feed him 3 pellets of the Omega One brand twice a day except for Sundays, day of rest. I was feeding the Aqueon brand pellets but again read they weren't the best. I have bloodworms, daphnia and mysis but I've read all kinds of do's and don'ts with food. I've read about frozen but have no idea where to get any. Small town not a lot of options. So is a regular diet of the pellets sufficient? Its very confusing :-?


----------



## dragonmischief (Dec 10, 2013)

As a new Betta owner I would love to see an answer on this.


----------



## WZ9V (Oct 3, 2013)

I rotate between these three
Omega One - Betta Buffet Pellets
New Life Spectrum - Betta Formula
Seachem - NutriDiet Betta

I'd also like to hear what others use.


----------



## jaysee (Dec 9, 2009)

NLS Thera A. That's all any of my fish get.


Show tanks 125, 125, 90, 10, 5, 2.5
QTs 2x29, 2x20


----------



## AGUILAR3 (Jun 20, 2013)

I was feeding mine generic HBH betta pellets then I won some Ocean Nutrition Atisons pellets. Ive been hearing alot of good feedback about NLS though. Might try some.


----------



## chi (Sep 1, 2013)

ok sounds good Im going to try to vary his diet with the omega one pellets and the frozen brine shrimp. Im also going to try soaking the pellets 1st (in garlic water), which I had'nt been doing; the only thing Im not sure of is whether its ok to feed brine shrimp that often. Anyone?


----------



## Kashmir (Jan 12, 2014)

Just as another reference, I use:

New Life Spectrum
Omega One -Betta Buffet
Frozen blood worms

I alternate them as well as a fasting day or two.


----------



## Spectacled (Jan 15, 2014)

If you've got a big chain pet store in town, they probably have frozen food. My local Petsmart has theirs in a really obscure place. But I just found that Kaz will only eat frozen and he seems to absolutely love it. I suggest checking. Or, you can probably order online. Frozen stuff gets shipped all the time.


----------



## chi (Sep 1, 2013)

thanks between what help Ive gotten from all of you, And what other info Ive been able to obtain I think I have a plan. Im going to try alternating between frozen and pellets soaking the pellets in garlic water. Which I tried tonight and yay! he ate 2 pellets ! Yes Im also reducing the amount he gets and will still do the day of rest. Again thanks everyone.


----------



## Polkadot (Feb 10, 2013)

NLS!!! I can't recommend it highly enough.


----------



## fleetfish (Jun 29, 2010)

Alternate between Omega One and NLS pellets and Grow and for evening meals I give them either frozen bloodworms, daphnia, brineshrimp or mysis shrimp. If I can get a live culture of black worms or anything else, then I'll feed that too. Fasting is two or three days a week depending on what I feel they need, or I'm lazy


----------



## Hallyx (Jun 11, 2011)

Seachem NutruDieat contains blood meal. That's strange; experienced keepers don't recommend it. On the other hand, it doesn't have much, if any, filler.

NLS and O1 are still the best you can easily get.


----------



## dragonmischief (Dec 10, 2013)

My NLS for Bettas has been shipped and should arrive in a few days. I hope Zorro will at least try it. I think a saw a small group of bubbles yesterday so I guess he's doing alright. As a new Betta owner I still am learning about these adorable fish.


----------



## Hallyx (Jun 11, 2011)

Sometimes they have to learn to eat what's good for them (just like kids). Offer only NLS pellets until they take them. They'll eat it enthusiastically eventually. And it's better for them.

As for variety, a good pellet has everything that a wild Betta requires several food sources to acquire. In other words a pellet has all the variety they need. They really don't get bored with food like we do.


----------



## Heifzilla (Jan 6, 2014)

I have been feeding a mixture of Hikari Gold, occasional frozen brineys, and Merlot also eats the Cory tablets I drop in. He loves the Hikari, and I just ordered some NLS pellets for variety. I used Hikari for years with my cichlids with great results, so also chose them for Merlot. I have freeze-dried bloodworms but he's not into them. I have baby brineys for my baby betta, but Merlot ignored them when I fed them to him.


----------



## MissMegan (Jan 6, 2014)

Is there any standard amount to feed a day? I've been giving my betta, Victor, two Omega One pellets a day, at the same time each day. Is this not enough? I'm always nervous about overfeeding and killing him but he acts starved and is a very aggressive eater.


----------



## Hallyx (Jun 11, 2011)

Your Betta won't die from overeating. (I wonder how this gets around...oh, the internet <sigh> )

Two O1Betta pellets are not enough. Twice that is light. Feed him by hand and you'll soon see where his waning interest in food indicates he's had enough.

"A hungry fish is a healthy fish." ~~Byron Hosking


----------



## jaysee (Dec 9, 2009)

Hallyx said:


> Your Betta won't die from overeating. (I wonder how this gets around...oh, the internet )



Someone over fed their fish with tetra food and it died, so then from that day forth they proclaimed that over feeding your fish will kill it, and people started repeating that rather than finding out for themselves. That's how any of these misconceptions get a foothold.

Thankfully there are people out there who are willing to explore these ideas in order to find out the truth.

Personally, I have over fed with the intent of causing a problem. Failed each time, but I feed NLS. I have a feeling if I did the same with tetra food or some other junk that it may not be the same outcome.


----------



## dragonmischief (Dec 10, 2013)

Since I got Zorro from Petsmart, I asked for the same food (Aqueon® Betta Food) they feed him as I didn't want too many changes at one time. He gets 3 pellets in AM and 3 or 4 pellets in the evening. Pellets are very tiny and I can see his little mouth chew for a few seconds. When NLS arrives I will see how the transition goes  This is such a helpful thread and forum in general.


----------



## jaysee (Dec 9, 2009)

The aqueon food isn't bad. Top 5 in my opinion.


----------



## dragonmischief (Dec 10, 2013)

Started feeding Zorro the NLS betta food yesterday for dinner and this AM breakfast. He took to it right away - even when to the top and got it. :-D His Aqueon® Betta Food floats down so I wasn't sure. The pellets are a tiny bit large then his old food, so he gets 3 pellets AM, and 3 PM and, of course, has 1 day of fasting.


----------



## BettaVet (Jan 28, 2014)

Chi...Garlic Water? I am brand new to any form of fish, but why Garlic Water?


----------



## Hallyx (Jun 11, 2011)

They seem to like it. Some can't resist it. A few don't notice. 

Garlic has anti-parasitic qualities.


----------



## Heifzilla (Jan 6, 2014)

My NLS betta pellets came in yesterday and Merlot was a little picky at first. They're a little bigger than the Hikari, so he has to actually chew them a bit. He gobbled one down, then paused, heh. Then he was more hesitant to eat another. Once he finally got a good taste, however, he had no issues and cleaned up the rest of them.


----------



## dragonmischief (Dec 10, 2013)

Heifzilla said:


> My NLS betta pellets came in yesterday and Merlot was a little picky at first. They're a little bigger than the Hikari, so he has to actually chew them a bit. He gobbled one down, then paused, heh. Then he was more hesitant to eat another. Once he finally got a good taste, however, he had no issues and cleaned up the rest of them.


I think it's cute to watch their little mouths chew.


----------



## BettaVet (Jan 28, 2014)

Hallyx said:


> They seem to like it. Some can't resist it. A few don't notice.
> 
> Garlic has anti-parasitic qualities.


Thank you, that will go into my file of notes

...My Wife has just pointed out BettaVet is not the wisest name I could have chosen. I am on the list for a Battle Buddy (Dog), but I fell in love with the Betta whilst serving. Sorry in advance to anyone confused.


----------



## dragonmischief (Dec 10, 2013)

BettaVet said:


> ...My Wife has just pointed out BettaVet is not the wisest name I could have chosen. I am on the list for a Battle Buddy (Dog), but I fell in love with the Betta whilst serving. Sorry in advance to anyone confused.


Nice to clarify, but we are still happy to have you. :lol:


----------



## Cougarkat (Jan 28, 2014)

So if you don't mind me asking... What is the ratio of garlic and water to make garlic water?

CougarKat


----------



## logisticsguy (Sep 7, 2012)

Pre soaking betta pellets whatever brand they are is a good idea. Soak mine in garlic guard. It drives the oxygen out of the food and is better for the fishs digestion of the food. Not soaking them can leave an opening for certain bacteria to thrive. NLS thera A has little oxygen to start with so that's why they sink quicker than others.


----------



## Vergil (Nov 10, 2013)

Hallyx said:


> They seem to like it. Some can't resist it. A few don't notice.
> 
> Garlic has anti-parasitic qualities.



Would it be a good idea then to integrate the garlic water-soaked pellets every once in a while?


----------



## Cougarkat (Jan 28, 2014)

Wow! I have been away from this hobby to long! I have never heard of garlic guard! But if it works, I'll give it a try!


----------



## Alphahelix (Dec 7, 2013)

I read of people feeding a certain number of pellets and I cringe because it makes my boys look like pigs

I feed them pinches of NLS and generous amounts of frozen food when they get it. I don't fast my fish at all unless they got too excited over brine shrimp and then I usually just skip one feeding.

I don't have water quality issues or bloated fish at all either- they are huge and healthy haha.


----------



## Hallyx (Jun 11, 2011)

NLS and Omega One rarely cause digestive issues or constipation no matter how much is fed. Only inferior foods with filler are problematical.

NLS foods contain garlic. It's one of their selling points, and the reason that so many conscientious keepers use it.

You can feed garlic-soaked pellets as much as you want.


----------



## dragonmischief (Dec 10, 2013)

Hallyx said:


> NLS and Omega One rarely cause digestive issues or constipation no matter how much is fed. ... NLS foods contain garlic. It's one of their selling points, and the reason that so many conscientious keepers use it.


As a new Betta owner, that is nice to know. Zorro seems quite enthusiastic about his new NLS food.


----------



## shadowshearth (Jan 30, 2014)

I will have to look into these brands that you guys are talking about. Currently I am only using the Tetra Bettamin food (which, I just rescued my Betta's tonight and Walmart simply has too few choices), which, looking at the ingredients has a lot of filler. 

They seem to scarf it down with glee though, go right to the top and I watch them chew the little flakes and the one or two bits of brine mixed in. They seem content, for now... But probably because they hadn't been fed properly since they arrived at the store. 

I found a few flakes floating about in both of their cups, so someone tried to feed them, but not the proper food for Betta's at all, obviously.


----------



## Hallyx (Jun 11, 2011)

Wait til you see what high-quality food will do for them.

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## shadowshearth (Jan 30, 2014)

Hallyx said:


> Wait til you see what high-quality food will do for them.
> 
> Welcome to the forum.


I'm sure I'll love their reaction. One of mine (Jack) already rushes the side of his tank the moment he sees me come anywhere near it. So I'm sure he'll be even more pleased once he gets some more nutritional food in his system. Let's just hope he's not a jumper. lol

And thank you!


----------



## dragonmischief (Dec 10, 2013)

shadowshearth said:


> ...
> I found a few flakes floating about in both of their cups, so someone tried to feed them, but not the proper food for Betta's at all, obviously.


Last time I went to Wal-mart some Betta cups were stacked on top of others. How do you expect the fish to breath if you covered his air hole? No one to ask so I took it upon myself to unstack those few. They have a beautiful turquoise Betta I'd like to 'rescue', but then I' have to get another 5 gal tank and set it up. It's tempting... I'd have to figure out where to put the 2nd Betta tank. Least I'd have plenty of food - the New life spectrum will last for quite a while.


----------



## shadowshearth (Jan 30, 2014)

dragonmischief said:


> Last time I went to Wal-mart some Betta cups were stacked on top of others. How do you expect the fish to breath if you covered his air hole? No one to ask so I took it upon myself to unstack those few.


Same thing at this Walmart, I unstacked the whole stock of cups, sat aside the dead ones sadly, picked my two guys out of the group then completely restacked all of them, staggering them so that their air-holes weren't completely obstructed.

I think people ignorantly assume that these fish can breathe so long as they have water. They have to have oxygen just like the rest of us... and you'd think if they looked at the top of them and saw that there were air holes, they'd think "Oh, they must need AIR to breathe."


----------



## Polkadot (Feb 10, 2013)

shadowshearth said:


> I'm sure I'll love their reaction. One of mine (Jack) already rushes the side of his tank the moment he sees me come anywhere near it. So I'm sure he'll be even more pleased once he gets some more nutritional food in his system. Let's just hope he's not a jumper. lol
> 
> And thank you!





Hallyx said:


> Wait til you see what high-quality food will do for them.
> 
> Welcome to the forum.


+1

That is so true.NLS cannot be recommended highly enough IMO.My little boys LOVE it & the colours it brings out in them really is amazing.:-D


----------



## shadowshearth (Jan 30, 2014)

I do have a question about NLS: How big are the bites? 

I do have the Tetra Betta Pellets and they are *excessively* large. Neither one of my Betta's like it, they spit them out and I wind up having to fish the pieces out because they end up floating, untouched.

Jack is a ravenous eater and he'll eat almost anything I give him. I bought some freeze dried blood worms for them and one of them was rather long (I thought it was two stuck together). Jack grabbed a hold of it and I watched him thrash around like a shark until he got a piece that he felt like he could handle.

But Crown seems to spit out anything larger than an extremely crumbled flake from the Bettamin Tropical Medley - and the flakes are very tiny as is. I almost feel like I have to feed him microscopic food to get him to eat. I have to very carefully choose the _just right size_ blood worms for him.


----------



## isntanything (Dec 9, 2013)

NLS pellets are tiny. Like 1-2 mm.

Sometimes bettas are like kids that just want to eat junk the whole time. You have to persevere and eventually they'll eat the good stuff when they are hungry. 

Don't give in if it takes a few days - bettas easily go a couple a weeks without feeding and there's no physical reason why a healthy betta can't eat those pellets.


----------



## Polkadot (Feb 10, 2013)

NLS pellets are tiny,the betta formula ones are 1mm,and I think they come in 0.5mm also? I feed my boys the 1mm pellets & use a pair of little plastic tweezers to drop them in with.They are great!


----------



## shadowshearth (Jan 30, 2014)

isntanything said:


> NLS pellets are tiny. Like 1-2 mm.
> 
> Sometimes bettas are like kids that just want to eat junk the whole time. You have to persevere and eventually they'll eat the good stuff when they are hungry.
> 
> Don't give in if it takes a few days - bettas easily go a couple a weeks without feeding and there's no physical reason why a healthy betta can't eat those pellets.





Polkadot said:


> NLS pellets are tiny,the betta formula ones are 1mm,and I think they come in 0.5mm also? I feed my boys the 1mm pellets & use a pair of little plastic tweezers to drop them in with.They are great!


Oh, that's not a problem. I know that they will eat it! They seem to always TRY what I give them. Unfortunately, the pellet food that I have doesn't give me a size on the bottle, so I have little to nothing to compare size. Dang it.

Crown will eat very well, but he has an issue with the sizes of his food. He'll try big pieces, but they always wind up spat out and he goes to something smaller, even if it's the same food.

These pellets are so huge, I feel like I should get a hammer and crush them. Seriously.

Here, maybe this will help, I took a picture to give you guys an idea for the sizes of the food (that's my pinky finger in the picture):









Yellow: TetraBetta - Floating Mini Pelets
They're enormous! My fish think these things are impossible. I have to agree with them. And I think you can tell by the picture that they are very thick too.

Pink: Tetra BloodWorm - Freeze Dried Food
The blood worm chunk is about the size that Crown likes, even though most of them are much larger. I have to break them with my nails if they are too long for him. This is Jacks favorite thing, ever. They are fairly thin.

Red: Tetra BettaMin - Tropical Medley
This is Crowns preference, he rather likes the tiny little flakes, they are easy for him to chew. And the little "chunk" is a piece of brine. I try to limit how many of those gets in my pinch that I give them. Maybe one or two. The flakes are flat, the brine is about the same thickness of the blood worms.


----------



## Polkadot (Feb 10, 2013)

wow those pellets really are huge! When I first got my little boy Peanut,I fed him BettaMin flakes too,because that's what they feed the bettas at my petstore,but then I changed him over to NLS and have never looked back.


----------



## dragonmischief (Dec 10, 2013)

shadowshearth said:


> Here, maybe this will help, I took a picture to give you guys an idea for the sizes of the food (that's my pinky finger in the picture):
> 
> Yellow: TetraBetta - Floating Mini Pelets
> They're enormous! My fish think these things are impossible. I have to agree with them. And I think you can tell by the picture that they are very thick too.


I think Betta NLS is 1/2 to 1/3 a large as the yellow circled ones. Hope that helps. My Betta has no trouble with them.


----------



## dragonmischief (Dec 10, 2013)

Polkadot said:


> NLS pellets are tiny,the betta formula ones are 1mm,and I think they come in 0.5mm also? I feed my boys the 1mm pellets & use a pair of little plastic tweezers to drop them in with.They are great!


Never thought of the tweezers. I use an eye dropper with some of his aquarium water in a tiny bowl. I 'suck' the food (one at a time) to the tip of the eye dropper and release it and some water back into the aquarium. What ever works for us right?


----------



## shadowshearth (Jan 30, 2014)

Great, I will order the NLS as soon as I get the opportunity.


----------



## Hallyx (Jun 11, 2011)

Wanna have some fun? Take a piece of light string or heavy thread (not cotton). Soak the end in water. Then use it to pick up some pellets. They love chasing that around.

I've always hand-fed my Betta. Keeps them interested, interesting and tame.


----------



## Polkadot (Feb 10, 2013)

^ Oh that sounds good,I might try that. 



dragonmischief said:


> Never thought of the tweezers. I use an eye dropper with some of his aquarium water in a tiny bowl. I 'suck' the food (one at a time) to the tip of the eye dropper and release it and some water back into the aquarium. What ever works for us right?


That's a good idea too.Whatever works for sure!


----------



## NozzALa (Apr 10, 2013)

I feed my betta several of the New Life Spectrum Betta Formula pellets every morning, as many as he wants to eat within a minute or two. He usually scarfs down four or five, sometimes six or seven. Then a couple times a week I'll give him a few freeze dried bloodworms along with the pellets. Had him about a couple of months and he seems to be healthy and loves the food.

Also, there seem to be two different kinds of NLS betta pellets. The first time I bought them, they were light brown and fairly large, and I'd be lucky to get him to eat two before he'd start spitting them out. Then I spilled them everywhere and got a new supply, and these were darker and much smaller, even though both containers had the same labeling. Apparently the smaller ones list 'meal' after each ingredient, and the other doesn't. Definitely check the ingredients and get the 'meal' type if you get NLS.


----------



## Hallyx (Jun 11, 2011)

The main reason most keepers like NLS is the Arctic krill and the "whole" fish products (not meal) included in their formulas, which also allows NLS to do without ethoxyquin preservative. 

And the garlic.


----------

